
Noclip - taspeotis
https://noclip.website/
======
crazygringo
Can somebody explain what this is supposed to be? (Pet peeve: links on HN with
zero context... is there a blog post?)

I select a game, and it just renders gibberish. I get I can use the mouse and
WASD to "move", but it just renders glitching vertical bars of random colors
in both Chrome and Firefox, no matter what game I pick or where I "move".

The "About" explains precisely _nothing_ except controls to use. Tried on up-
to-date Chrome and Firefox on macOS.

~~~
rgoulter
It's a 3D-map viewer for some particular set of Nintendo games.

The levels render correctly for me.

I guess the name "noclip" is because the effect is the same as using that
cheatcode in quake etc.

~~~
crazygringo
Sounds cool. Too bad it doesn't appear to work on Macs? (Or at least mine --
MacBook late 2016, macOS 10.14.3, Chrome 72.0.3626.109.)

Tried opening in Safari too, and the page is just white -- doesn't even load
the menu interface or anything.

~~~
Jasper_
Hi, I'm the developer of the site. Safari doesn't seem to support WebGL2,
which is why it shows up pure white. There should be an error message, but
that appears to have broken at some point. Could you press F12 and tell me
what the console says? I don't have a Mac myself, so I can't debug.

Chrome should be working. If it's rendering gibberish, could you go to
[http://webglreport.com/?v=2](http://webglreport.com/?v=2) and tell me what
"Unmasked Vendor" and "Unmasked Renderer" say? There's a known ANGLE bug on
AMD/Mac that I need to work around, but it causes performance issues so I try
to limit it to platforms I know are broken; it sounds like you have a
configuration that isn't in the whitelist.

~~~
crazygringo
Safari shows the red bar error message now.

In Chrome:

    
    
      Unmasked Vendor: Intel Inc.
      Unmasked Renderer: Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics 540
    

And on your site, immediately upon loading the console is giving me 29
different 404 errors across different filenames like:

    
    
      VM208:1 GET https://storage.googleapis.com/znoclip/z.noclip.website/j3d/smg/ObjectData/Hanachan.arc 404
      (anonymous) @ VM208:1
      i @ string_decoder.js:135
      e.getModel @ string_decoder.js:135
      c @ string_decoder.js:135
      e.spawnObject @ string_decoder.js:135
      e.spawnZone @ string_decoder.js:135
      y @ string_decoder.js:135
      ...
      string_decoder.js:135 Could not fetch archive 
      j3d/smg/ObjectData/Hanachan.arc 404
    

Hope that helps. Good luck! :) The idea sounds neat.

~~~
Jasper_
The 404 errors are to be expected. Several users have reported an issue with
the Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics 540 chipset, but unfortunately as I do not have
hardware to test with, I am unable to debug it. But I suspect it's a driver
issue. Let me try a few different ideas based on something I read online.

EDIT: I attempted to push one workaround. I cannot test it here, so please let
me know if it helped.

~~~
crazygringo
Glad you're trying to fix it! Just emptied my cache and refreshed but no
change in Chrome or Firefox, sorry... happy to check again in the future, just
click my profile and e-mail me directly there

Bummer that drivers are that sensitive... I remembering the nightmare of
dealing with different browsers/OS quirks for the HTML5 audio API, but at
least I could test everything using virtual machines... graphic cards sound
like a whole other level of hell. I had no idea.

------
CM30
Oh hey, I've seen this site. It's a pretty neat tool, and I'm especially happy
to see Switch games like Mario Odyssey and Zelda Breath of the Wild already
present here.

The fact it all runs in a web browser is incredible.

Still, is there any background behind this project? Curious to know what
inspired Jasper_ to create it...

~~~
Jasper_
It started a long time ago as a port of an old tool called bmdview2 to the web
called "bmdview.js" as a way of learning WebGL and graphics. A bit later, I
wanted to see levels from Ocarina of Time, so I created a tool called
"zelview.js". Both of these original tools are still online, but they might
have bitrotten by now.

I created more and more tools like this until I decided to combine all of
them, and noclip.website is the result. It combines my love of video games,
reverse engineering, high-performance graphics applicationss, and pushing the
boundaries of the web. Other people seem to enjoy it too, which is always a
huge motivation booster.

------
rambojazz
I don't see anything happening. Just a black screen for every game that I
select. I'm confused...

~~~
Jasper_
Could you press F12 and tell me what the console says?

~~~
rambojazz
I no longer see the black screen but I still get this error: Loading failed
for the <script> with source
“[https://www.googletagmanager.com/gtag/js?id=UA-35480078-3”](https://www.googletagmanager.com/gtag/js?id=UA-35480078-3”).

------
Reisen
This is amazing.

I can't believe how stunning some of these level's look on what seems to be
very little processing. If the "Statistic's" panel is right for example, the
entire Shadow Temple in Ocarina of Time 3D is being rendered in just 29 draw
calls and 8104 triangles and honestly it looks better than half the games that
come out today.

I feel like level design isn't quite as clever as it used to be.

~~~
Jasper_
I mean, I'm cheating a bit. These levels don't have any of the actors or
interactive elements per-room. The lighting and animations are probably the
biggest thing that contributes to the "stunning" quality -- try turning off
vertex colors in the Render Hacks panel.

------
d3sandoval
I just replayed ocarina of Time and I'm pretty sure the Forest Temple map is
mixed up with what looks like the Spirit Temple.

Great work! Very cool to see these games come to life on my phone!

------
tpei
This is glorious, I love it

------
Hackbraten
That nostalgia!

------
wbxrs
This is SO COOL. But I was expecting it to have maps from HL too!

I am not saying that HL invented "noclip", but it's certainly my first
experience with that concept, even though I played many other games before
that used that name for that concept, and games that implemented the same
concept before that name was coined (like "idclip" in the old Doom)

~~~
Jasper_
I'll add Half-Life maps to the "to-research" pile, though it can take weeks to
research and implement new games, so I can't make any promises. "noclip" is a
term from general gamer culture which is why I chose it, despite its origins
in the Half-Life and Doom engines.

Thanks for the suggestions :)

~~~
Hydraulix989
Goldeneye and Perfect Dark too?

